# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  smplayer spielt keine mp4 ab!? (opensuse)

## micha97

Hallo liebe Fachleute! - folgende Fehlermeldung beim Versuch (s.o.) *vlc*funktioniert, nur eben smplayer (mpv) nicht! 



> /usr/bin/mpv --no-quiet --terminal --no-msg-color --input-ipc-server=/tmp/smplayer-mpv-64f --msg-level=ffmpeg/demuxer=error --video-rotate=no --no-config --no-fs --hwdec=no --sub-auto=fuzzy --ao=alsa, --no-input-default-bindings --input-vo-keyboard=no --no-input-cursor --cursor-autohide=no --no-keepaspect --wid=30408842 --monitorpixelaspect=1 --osd-level=0 --osd-scale=0.8 --osd-bar-align-y=0.6 --sub-ass --embeddedfonts --sub-ass-line-spacing=0 --sub-scale=1 --sub-font=Arial --sub-color=#ffffffff --sub-shadow-color=#ff000000 --sub-border-color=#ff000000 --sub-border-size=0.75 --sub-shadow-offset=2.5 --sub-font-size=50 --sub-bold=no --sub-italic=no --sub-margin-y=8 --sub-margin-x=20 --sub-codepage=ISO-8859-1 --sub-pos=100 --volume=96 --cache=auto --screenshot-template=cap_%F_%p_%02n --screenshot-format=jpg --screenshot-directory=/home/michael/smplayer_screenshots --audio-pitch-correction=yes --volume-max=110 --term-playing-msg=MPV_VERSION=${=mpv-version:}
> INFO_VIDEO_WIDTH=${=width}
> INFO_VIDEO_HEIGHT=${=height}
> INFO_VIDEO_ASPECT=${=video-params/aspect}
> INFO_VIDEO_FPS=${=container-fps:${=fps}}
> INFO_VIDEO_FORMAT=${=video-format}
> INFO_VIDEO_CODEC=${=video-codec}
> INFO_DEMUX_ROTATION=${=track-list/0/demux-rotation}
> INFO_AUDIO_FORMAT=${=audio-codec-name}
> ...


Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß  micha

----------


## michel_vaclav

Bei mir geht es unter opensuse 15.4. Bei mir sind aus dem Pacman-Repo die Pakete libopenh264-6 und libopenh264-7 installiert.

----------


## micha97

*Danke!* - ich brauchte nur libopenh264-7 installieren!

Gruß micha

----------


## Sauerland1

Nur als Info:



> [ffmpeg/video] libopenh264: libopenh264.so.7: cannot open shared object  file: No such file or directory: libopenh264.so.7 is missing, openh264  support will be disabled


zypper kann nach der Datei suchen:


```
zypper se --provides libopenh264.so.7 
Repository-Daten werden geladen... 
Installierte Pakete werden gelesen... 

S | Name          | Summary                             | Type 
--+---------------+-------------------------------------+------ 
  | libopenh264-7 | Shared library package for openh264 | Paket

```

Dann kann man mal nachschauen, welches Paket dies obige als Abhängigkeit benötigt:


```
zypper se --requires libopenh264.so.7 
Repository-Daten werden geladen... 
Installierte Pakete werden gelesen... 

S | Name                         | Summary                                  | Type 
--+------------------------------+------------------------------------------+------ 
  | gstreamer-plugins-bad-codecs | Codecs/plugins for gstreamer-plugins-bad | Paket

```

Da patentbehaftet, gibt es diese nur im Packman Repo......
Dies letztere installiert noch mehr libs, die es in openSUSE nicht gibt.
Ich würde also beide Pakete installieren....




```
zypper in gstreamer-plugins-bad-codecs 
Repository-Daten werden geladen... 
Installierte Pakete werden gelesen... 
Paketabhängigkeiten werden aufgelöst... 

Die folgenden 2 NEUEN Pakete werden installiert:
  gstreamer-plugins-bad-codecs libopenh264-7 

2 neue Pakete zu installieren. 
Gesamtgröße des Downloads: 565,1 KiB. Bereits im Cache gespeichert: 0 B. Nach der Operation werden zusätzlich 1,6 MiB belegt. 
Fortfahren? [j/n/v/...? zeigt alle Optionen] (j): 
Paket libopenh264-7-2.3.1-pm154.1.2.x86_64 abrufen                                                                                                                           (1/2), 392,2 KiB (  1,1 MiB entpackt) 
Abrufen: libopenh264-7-2.3.1-pm154.1.2.x86_64.rpm ........................................................................................................................................................[fertig] 
Paket gstreamer-plugins-bad-codecs-1.20.1-pm154.2.3.x86_64 abrufen                                                                                                           (2/2), 172,8 KiB (538,7 KiB entpackt) 
Abrufen: gstreamer-plugins-bad-codecs-1.20.1-pm154.2.3.x86_64.rpm ............................................................................................................................[fertig (4,0 KiB/s)] 

Überprüfung auf Dateikonflikte läuft: ....................................................................................................................................................................[fertig] 
(1/2) Installieren: libopenh264-7-2.3.1-pm154.1.2.x86_64 .................................................................................................................................................[fertig] 
(2/2) Installieren: gstreamer-plugins-bad-codecs-1.20.1-pm154.2.3.x86_64 .................................................................................................................................[fertig]

```

----------


## micha97

*Danke!* Gruß micha

----------

